# Graskarpfen - Selbstmord gefährdet ?



## Drittel (13. Juni 2015)

*Hier ist das Thema wörtlich zu nehmen "Tiere im und am Teich".*
*Ich hatte 2  Graskarpfen. Eines Tages fand ich einen tot neben dem Teich liegen.*
*Ich konnt mir nicht erklähren, wie er dort hingekommen ist.*
*Heute war ich zufällig dabei, als der verbliebene Graskarpfen aus dem Teich gesprungen ist.*
*Da ich gerade im Garten war konnte dieser jedoch gerettet werden.*
*Mein Teich ist ein Hochteich mit Schale und einem Holzverschlag aussen herum.*
*Also muss der Graskarpfen von der Wasseroberfläche ca. 15cm hoch und 20cm weit springen um das Hindernis zu überwinden. Hat er geschafft ! *
*Aber warum macht er das ?*


----------



## bekamax (13. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht konnte er nicht glauben, dass ein Karpfenbecken wirklich so klein ist?


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2015)

bekamax schrieb:


> Vielleicht konnte er nicht glauben, dass ein Karpfenbecken wirklich so klein ist?


Schade das man nur einmal auf gefällt mir drücken kann


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2015)

Ja, ganz eindeutig Selbstmord. War ihm wohl in der Pfütze einfach zu warm und er wollte nicht als Bouillabaisse-Einlage enden.
Mal ganz ehrlich - auch wenn Du und einige andere es nicht hören/lesen wollen: Ein 60cm-Hochteich mit Fischbesatz ist einfach ein No-Go.

Ein paar Teichgrundlagen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/fische-in-kleinen-teichen.28858/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-erster-teich-basiswissen-für-einsteiger.24374/


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2015)

Hi Drittel,

__ Grasfische sind u.a. sehr schreckhaft (da reicht schon der Schatten eines Vogels der auf einen in der Sonne stehenden Fisch fällt aus) und springen in Panik weit aus dem Wasser (schon mal die Filme über __ Silberkarpfen in den USA gesehen wo diese bis zu 2m hoch aus dem Wasser springen und dabei auch schon mal den einen oder anderen Bootfahrer ausknocken
Das der Teich für einen weißen Amur der deutlich größer als ein Koi wird viel zu klein ist steht ja oben schon

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2015)

So sah meiner nach seinem Selbstmord aus, leider erst ein bißchen spät gefunden, lag unterm __ Buchsbaum
fast 1 m vom Teich entfernt .


----------

